# When Tony was younger



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Not many new pictures so i'll post some


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I love those crazy puppy ears!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What an adorable puppy!
Then again, what did we expect, adorable puppy = handsome dog!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

awww crazy shepherd puppy ears!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LOVE the wonky ears. lol
thanks for sharing!:biggrin:


----------

